

Potentially Habitable Planets - ivarrr
http://serious-science.org/potentially-habitable-planets-4339

======
graycat
For a very long time, there's only one candidate -- the one we know, earth.
Sorry 'bout that.

~~~
koberstein
Yeah, let's just keep this one habitable.

